# Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty 





Posted by Jules Deschenes from Canada on April 21, 1999 at 13:02:27:


In Reply to: Re: Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty  posted by Brad Sallows on April 20, 1999 at 20:52:15:



1 What makes you think it‘s the only book I ever read.
2 Let em guess you are from a flag waving Limey family who thinks royalty is God. No I‘m not an F‘ing separatist. I‘m just not a sheep.
3 Why to you find it necessary to convince me to go to your "church"? 
4 I‘m entitled to MY opinion and if you don‘t like it, there‘s nothing I can do about it.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty 





Posted by Brad Sallows from Burnaby BC Canada on April 21, 1999 at 13:55:24:


In Reply to: Re: Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty  posted by Jules Deschenes on April 21, 1999 at 13:02:27:



Of course we are all entitled to our opinions.  However, your right
to publicly broadcast disparaging remarks, questionably supported
by biased and inaccurate historical literature, about military 
leaders who are in the main well-regarded is equalled by my right
to set the record straight.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty 





Posted by Jules Deschenes from Canada on April 21, 1999 at 21:55:44:


In Reply to: Re: Maj/Gen R Rohmer/Monty  posted by Brad Sallows on April 21, 1999 at 13:55:24:



I did not make those disparaging remarks or inaccuracies. They were made by Maj/Gens on up in their books. So if your going to take it upon yourself to clear the air take it up with them. Rohmer, Bradley, De Guingand Monty‘s Gofer , Patton, Crerar and if I‘m not mistaken Simmonds who was twice the soldier Monty could ever aspire to be. I dislike that little ferret face and you are begining to sound like my household CO.


----------

